# June Shows Who is going to what?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well guys we need to start with a clear slated

Here is your pop quiz.

Which of the two shows are you going too?

Which Hotel are you staying at.?

Who is going to the Train Banquet on Sat night if there is one?

Who would go to A MLS gathering if one is held?

I need to make plans.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Haven't made final plans yet but leaning toward staying at the fairplex Sheraton with a side trip to the BTS. I'm still waiting to see how things look like they will unfold. There definetly is a lot of uncertainty in the air. Personally ,I'm still very uncomfortable with the situation. My main goal would be to stay where most of the MLS members decide to land. Maybe your post here will clarify things a little more.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Paul 
That is exactly my idea here. I want to get a count of where the MLS members are going to stay I am leaning more towards Fairplex hotel


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have certain details yet, but I know the Fairplex GRR is willing and wanting to host a Saturday night MLS get together on the layout. Not sure what the specifics are (I don't think it's locked in yet), but it should be in the next few days. So hold off a little longer for details before making your decision! 
Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Both, intend to stay at Sheraton, and probably concentrate on that show. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

I am also leaning toward the SWGRS, staying at the Sheraton and making the BTS as a side trip.

Tommy







Rio Gracie


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

As of now I am planning on the SWGRS and staying at the Sheraton.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

At this time, I'm planning on the SWGRS and possibly staying at the Sheraton. BTS will be a side trip. Tentative plan is to bring my Accucraft #346 and a couple of J&S coaches to run on the Fairplex layout if Chris gets that worked out.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

As it stands now my Granddaughter Ryanne and I are planning on going to the SWGRS we will commute from our home in Corona....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We are doing an open house for the BTS bus tour on Friday, June 4. We will be doing open house to all who would like to visit on the following Sunday, June 6. All MLS members and their guests are welcome to come and if you want to run your trains, we will try our best to accomodate you. We can accomodate track power, battery power, and live steam. We run a minimum of 8-foot diameter curves and a maximum of ~2.75% grade. Our clearances are designed to accomodate "heavyweight" coaches. We are approximately 45 minutes to the south of either venue.

The T&LBRR web site is at the link:
http://tortoiseandlizardbash.com/


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I want to make sure everyone know who and what we are talking about 

BTS is THE BIG TRAIN SHOW in the Onterio Convention center. 

The othe one is SOUTH WEST GARDEN RAIL ROAD SHOW at the Fairplex Which is the Los Angles Couinty fair Grounds in Pamoma Califoria. Both shows are about a 15 minute drive from each other along Interstate 10.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

We're planning on staying at the Fairplex Sheraton...and going to both shows. I am really looking forward to a get together involving the Fairplex GRR. That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

SWMTP & I will be going to both shows, one each day. Somebody's got to take compare& contrast pics, right?








But which day for each? It appears that MLS folks will be gathering at the SWGRS, and as soon as somebody decides which day for the get together, we'll plan for it.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Again, I don't have final word on this, but I think the Fairplex GRR guys are looking at Saturday for the MLS get together and run. 
Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was thinking of looking at the BTS on Saturday morning.... to get a calibration of how long I want to spend there. If it's good, the whole day, if not, finish up and get over the the SWGRS. 

Regards. Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

My main reason for driving 4,000 miles roundtrip, is go to [/b]SWGRS and to visit with Greg[/b]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you were going just so you could run trains. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It should be interesting, the politics between the 2 shows... there are 2 guest rooms... and a couple of couches ha ha! 

Rex, I have QSI's in my E8's... what are you running in yours? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Bob Starr yet?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I haven't heard from Bob Starr. I did send him an email and invited him. He is welcome to SWGRS if he chooses to come. One way or the other, we will have a live steam layout at SWGRS. 

David


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A few of us have tried getting hold of him. As far as I know, no one has heard from him in weeks. I'm starting to get worried about him.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Since Bob Starr lives in the mountains, it could be just too much snow and power outages. I was up at Big Bear last weekend. After four storms during the week, there was 5 feet of new snow and a lot of power outages. We didn't have power for the 3 days I was there. Still had a lot of fun.







There was another storm last tuesday and early wednesday. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I got hold of Bob today via phone. He's fine. No decision yet.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I just heard from Del Oro Pacific. The board has voted to come to SWGRS. We are glad to have them. That will just make the fun bigger and better. 
I'm still waiting to hear from Bob Starr. 

David


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

The official MLS presence will be at SWGRS.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone heard which vendors are going to be at the June 2010 SWGRS? This list on the web site is from last year...and many of the companies listed have already committed to the BTS as I understand it.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 

Every few days, the 120pointme blog is going to update the vendors list for SWGRS. Take a look.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I know that as of a few days ago Sunset Valley and CVP are still at the BTS.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ 
We will be at the SWGRS staying at the Sheraton.


----------

